# The Incredible Saga of OSS Col. Peter J. Ortiz in World War II



## Red Ryder (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds like one BAMF!

http://www.defensemedianetwork.com/stories/the-incredible-saga-of-col-peter-j-ortiz/


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 17, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 17, 2014)

I have no words.


----------



## pardus (Nov 17, 2014)

Very interesting indeed. One hell of a man!



I didn't think the Legion started parachuting until the late 40's though...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2014)

Now that is one bad dude...  and a hell of a UW Soldier.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Now that is one bad dude...  and a hell of a UW *Soldier*.



I know what you meant.


----------



## AWP (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the ballsiest thing he did was wear his USMC uniform around England.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> I know what you meant.



since Marines were originally known as Naval Infantry historically, and were the ground soldiers as well as boarding parties from ancient to modern times, Soldier is a correct term when referencing their actions on the brown.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> since Marines were originally known as Naval Infantry historically, and were the ground soldiers as well as boarding parties from ancient to modern times, Soldier is a correct term when referencing their actions on the brown.


 
Like you said, he was a Marine.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 18, 2014)

See my avatar/profile pic. Guy was a pure bad ass.


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2014)

x SF med said:


> since Marines were originally known as Naval Infantry historically, and were the ground soldiers as well as boarding parties from ancient to modern times, Soldier is a correct term when referencing their actions on the brown.



Says the Army guy...


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Says the Army guy...



Ok....  ground sailor just sounds so demeaning.....


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I think the ballsiest thing he did was wear his USMC uniform around *England.*



Do you mean France?



x SF med said:


> Ok....  ground sailor just sounds so demeaning.....





x SF med said:


> since Marines were originally known as Naval Infantry historically, and were the ground soldiers as well as boarding parties from ancient to modern times, Soldier is a correct term when referencing their actions on the brown.



I think you got it right first time, Naval or Maritime Infantry. 
From the little reading I just did on the subject, the USMC has direct history to the first British Marine unit (Although they weren't called Marines at that time), which was the* Duke of York and Albany's Maritime Regiment of Foot*, formed 28 October 1664.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Do you mean France?


 
No.

Army leadership was very, very touchy concerning Marines in the ETO. We know they were there, I think many of us knew that prior to this thread, but the Army considered Europe to be its war. Marshall had a hard-on for keeping Marines out of Europe. Books blend together after a bit, but I think it was Rick Atkinson's An Army at Dawn which covered this in maybe one or two paragraphs. Keeping the Corps in the Pacific wasn't just a practical matter, it was one of  "pride" by Army leadership.

My comment though was part tongue-in-cheek, but based on reality.


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> No.
> 
> Army leadership was very, very touchy concerning Marines in the ETO. We know they were there, I think many of us knew that prior to this thread, but the Army considered Europe to be its war. Marshall had a hard-on for keeping Marines out of Europe. Books blend together after a bit, but I think it was Rick Atkinson's An Army at Dawn which covered this in maybe one or two paragraphs. Keeping the Corps in the Pacific wasn't just a practical matter, it was one of  "pride" by Army leadership.
> 
> My comment though was part tongue-in-cheek, but based on reality.



Ah gotcha. Yeah I knew some Marines were in the ETO, that was completely asinine of Marshall.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't know there were Marines in ETO. Learn something most days.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Army leadership was very, very touchy concerning Marines in the ETO. We know they were there, I think many of us knew that prior to this thread, but the Army considered Europe to be its war. Marshall had a hard-on for keeping Marines out of Europe...


 
And equally Nimitz and King wanted to keep Marines in the Pacific. 

Marines in the OSS

http://ibiblio.org/hyperwar/USMC/USMC-OSS/index.html


----------



## pardus (Mar 11, 2016)

Another thread was started here on COL Ortiz. Which again piques my curiosity as to whether his FFL claims were legit or he was (initially) a poser. 
From what I know of FFL history and from a convo I had with a French SOF guy, I'm leaning toward the latter. Wouldn't be the first time a genuine badass/hero was found out to be a bullshit artist. :-/


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 16, 2016)

While visiting the Marine Corps National Museum today, I was happy to see an exhibit of Col. Ortiz. His story is amazing and somehow not widely known throughout our ranks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2016)

Just reformatting it for you @NavyBuyer -


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 16, 2016)

That is a uniform one would not see every day.  Or, ever.  Dang.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 15275
> 
> Just reformatting it for you @NavyBuyer -


Thanks. I hit rotate on the actual picture on my phone and thought it rectified the situation.


----------

